
How to (Sort Of) Find Out If You Were Affected by the Equifax Hack - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/heres-how-to-sort-of-find-out-if-you-were-affected-by-1802238924
======
quuquuquu
This whole hack is just utter trash.

Scammy website, long delay before notifying us, FULL identities stolen,
bullshit monitoring service offered as consolation prize

Oh and the SSA says "sorry yeah we usually don't change people's SSNs. Yeah go
get that monitoring service!"

Total sham. Glad they sold their stock and got their payout too!!

